# Fresh WASABI.



## steeley (Aug 12, 2011)

Picked up some Wasabi today at Mitsuwa.
only a $100.00 a LB .




[/IMG]


----------



## jmforge (Aug 12, 2011)

Ouch!!!! Is the real stuff worth the price?


----------



## steeley (Aug 12, 2011)

well that's a loaded question around here
they only carry it once in a blue moon so yes .


----------



## tk59 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was about to say, I've never seen it there. Do you think they'll have it if I go tomorrow?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 12, 2011)

The last thing I ate that was $100/lb was Iberico Ham. Worth every penny. This is too!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't remember how much the last black truffles cost that I bought, butt it was a lot in the per pound respect. Worth it, too!


----------



## steeley (Aug 12, 2011)

I am sure there is more at Mitsuwa.


----------



## steeley (Aug 12, 2011)

And some dinner.



[/IMG]


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good Steeley. What did you use to grate it?


----------



## steeley (Aug 12, 2011)

Thou a shark skin grater from Jon would of been great i used a ginger grater .


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

Served with napa cabbage kimchee and seaweed salad ,grilled shishito peppers .


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

[/IMG]

from JON'S shop.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Yum!!! What species of tuna is that?


steeley said:


> And some dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

Yellowfin not #1 grade but not bad.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like saku block. Usually frozen stuff.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice. It has been a few years since I pulled any of that out of the water. In my area, you have to run at least 90 miles offshore to find those boys so we would catch them during marlin tournaments in the Gulf or in the Bahamas. We catch mostly blackfin tuna in Key West and Mexico which is very tasty but it does not travel well at all. You have to eat it within a couple of days at most, so it really doesn't see any commercial pressure. I will say this. Most foodies who haven't tried it would be VERY surprised at how good fresh rod and reel caught yellowfin (as in slicing off little chunks for yourself while you are cleaning the fish at the dock or eating it the same day)is even if it wouldn't make the top grades. There is a video of a yellowfin being cleaned on here and I was appalled at how much of that fish they guy had to throw away because the meat was all bloodshot and burned up by lactic acid. it looked like he may have tossed 40-50% of the fish. If the anglers know what they are doing, yellowfin caught on rod and reel are bled immediately upon hitting the boat and iced down. If we want to flash freeze tuna, we use what I call a brine slurpee which is a big cooler full of shaved ice and water with a couple of pounds of table salt added. No freezer burn and it freezes FAST.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 13, 2011)

From a local butcher shop a couple weeks ago. There was another higher grade piece that was smaller but more per pound, I think around $68/lb.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

How was it? Avon, CT., eh? Back when I was wee lad, I lived right around the corner from there in Manchester for 2 years.


JohnnyChance said:


> From a local butcher shop a couple weeks ago. There was another higher grade piece that was smaller but more per pound, I think around $68/lb.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't buy it. If I wanted foie I would just order it through work for about half the price per pound. Just thought it was neat that they carried it.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Your local food peddler can surprise you on occasion. A couple of times a year, usually around the holidays, my local Publix supermarket gets a shipment of a couple of boxes of real live prime beef, usually a couple of standing ribs roasts and their evil single serving spawn, the bone-in ribeye. A good time is had by all.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 13, 2011)

This place has dry aged beef, prime cuts of all the major high end steaks, wagyu/kobe beef, plus duck, other fowl and oddball stuff like gator all on a regular basis.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been jonesing for some genuine fresh wasabi for a while... I'm tired of the powder... need to do some searching... nice catch!


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice!!!! Catering to the silk stocking trade, eh?


JohnnyChance said:


> This place has dry aged beef, prime cuts of all the major high end steaks, wagyu/kobe beef, plus duck, other fowl and oddball stuff like gator all on a regular basis.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

I was going to ask if the powder is actually the real thing?


Customfan said:


> I've been jonesing for some genuine fresh wasabi for a while... I'm tired of the powder... need to do some searching... nice catch!


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

No the powder is not the real thing it more mustard flour with food dye . there is some that come in tubes that have some in it .


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2011)

I am lucky to have a grocery nearby called Central Market, they sell pretty much every gourmet(and staple) food ever eaten, at some point in the year, at a reasonable price. I have tried so much new food and drinks because of Central Market. One time, they had Kobe Wagyu bottom round, for less than $10 a pound. Cleanest roast flavor ever.


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 13, 2011)

******* said:


> I was going to ask if the powder is actually the real thing?


 
the dry powder wasabi is not made from wasabi, but from dried horseradish and dye. Does not come close to the real deal because the cultivation of wasabi is relatively costly and difficult to produce on a large scale.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't forget the turmeric and spirulina!


----------



## jmforge (Aug 14, 2011)

I pulled my little tube of Tsunami brand wasabi-like substance out of the fridge and the label says that it actually contains some wasabi.........and about 10 other ingredients.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just went to Mitsuwa. I couldn't find it so I asked a young dude working there. He gave me a wierd looks and said "You mean the root? That's EXPENSIVE! Like $100/lbs." When I gave him the "no ****, Sherlock" look, he added, "We used to carry it but nobody bought it." So, I asked one of the sushi ladies. She pointed to the green paste and shrugged... It's a conspiracy, I tell you!


----------



## Rottman (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe steeley lives in a parallel universe San Diego and bought it there?


----------



## steeley (Aug 14, 2011)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]

maybe try Nijiya market on convoy.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL. Did you ever see the Ren and Stimpy episode called "Space Madness" where their spaceship entered a parallel universe and they discovered an Everest sized mountain of lost left socks?


steeley said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 14, 2011)

******* said:


> Your local food peddler can surprise you on occasion. A couple of times a year, usually around the holidays, my local Publix supermarket gets a shipment of a couple of boxes of real live prime beef, usually a couple of standing ribs roasts and their evil single serving spawn, the bone-in ribeye. A good time is had by all.


 
During grilling season in NJ my local Costco carries prime beef all the time. I just portioned up a prime ribeye subprimal this morning. It cost about twice the price as Choice but it's worth every penny.


----------

